# What to do with a cracked aquarium?



## rraicu (Mar 21, 2011)

My Innovative Marine Nuvo 16 aquarium cracked. I noticed it the day after I emptied it and refilled as part of a rescape. Water was slowly gathering around the edge of the pedestal and then I noticed the crack.

What can be done with this aquarium? Is it of use to anyone? Can it be fixed? Should I put it in the dumpster? I have upgraded inTank media basket package and the rotating return nozzles. I could sell those separately on CL I suppose. Any thoughts appreciated.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_Esu_Jd_6lY/VKhrwLsCdgI/AAAAAAABS08/DeX07gFZgYA/w1057-h1409-no/IMG_20150103_142249.jpg


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the answer depends on how you look at "projects". Ordinarily, I wouldn't be the one to suggest repairing a tank that small. The dollars and cents thing rules in my head. But that's not a run of the mill 16G and if purchased new, it would be a bitter pill to simply pitch it. There's a gazillion threads here and YT videos on re-sealing a tank. A tank that small should be fine with a simple re-seal, but it is a project and you do have to do some research before you tackle it. If you do decide to just walk away from it, I would bet someone would take it in a heartbeat for free or some nominal sum and pick it up.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Damaged Tank*

Hello rra...

You can repair it with silicone and a heavy, clear tape. I wouldn't try to fill it up again, the pressure on the crack would cause it to leak again. You can turn the damage to the wall and fill it half full. You could use it as a quarantine tank or if you're creative, you could emerse a land plant like Aglaonema and some floating plants like Hornwort and Anacharis too. You could use it to grow cuttings from another tank or to grow out fry. There are a number of reasons to keep it.

B


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I have replaced broken panes of glass on several aquariums and the total cost was minimal but im not sure on that aquarium. I only used a youtube video and some silicone I bought a Granger the last one was on a 46 gallon bowfront I replaced the side pane for $17 10 dollars for the pane of glass and 7 for the silicone.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Does the crack go all the way into the corner? 
If not, an ugly fix is to silicone some glass right over the crack. Works well, as long as the original silicone is still OK in the corner.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Duh! Now I see the crack. I should know better than to read things quickly just before dinner.

Replacing the panel adds to the complexity but on a tank that small the additional cost for the glass won't break the bank either. But still, I think it's a matter of personal choice if you're up for the project.


----------



## rraicu (Mar 21, 2011)

Diana said:


> Does the crack go all the way into the corner?
> If not, an ugly fix is to silicone some glass right over the crack. Works well, as long as the original silicone is still OK in the corner.


I can't tell if the crack goes into the corner because of the black adhesive tape on the edge. The water also doesn't seem to leak from the crack but rather from somewhere along the bottom edge. Perhaps a reseal is all it takes and I don't mind it looking ugly if it were to work but i'm not confident in spending the amount of time and effort on a project to still have the risk of it leaking.

Thanks all for your advice and thoughts.


----------



## DougStanley (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a link to a thread where I'm chaning the bottom glass of my 125g.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=119819&highlight=

The glass should be in this week.


----------



## rraicu (Mar 21, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello rra...
> 
> You can repair it with silicone and a heavy, clear tape. I wouldn't try to fill it up again, the pressure on the crack would cause it to leak again. You can turn the damage to the wall and fill it half full. You could use it as a quarantine tank or if you're creative, you could emerse a land plant like Aglaonema and some floating plants like Hornwort and Anacharis too. You could use it to grow cuttings from another tank or to grow out fry. There are a number of reasons to keep it.
> 
> B





DougStanley said:


> Here's a link to a thread where I'm chaning the bottom glass of my 125g.
> 
> http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=119819&highlight=
> 
> The glass should be in this week.


Thanks for the link to the glass changing procedure. I look forward to seeing the result. Interested in fixing up my tank, too? I'll donate it! :tongue:


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably not a popular suggestion, but you can use it as a terrarium also. I have been quite fond of reptiles in the past.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If the crack looks like it disappears into the silicone, then putting a patch over it is probably not going to work. The patch works only when you can see all around it, and extend the patch an inch or so larger than the crack in every direction. 

So, looks like you are back to:
Use this one to learn how to make a repair. 
or 
Use it for something that does not have water as high up as the crack.
or
Salvage the glass for some other purpose. (lid for another tank, dividers in a sump...)


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

A crack in a tank is only going to get worse and fail. If your going to repair it, you will need to replace the entire piece of class. This can involve disassembly of the entire tank and rebuilding it. 

Most tanks that size I'd just say replace it, but it might be worth fixing the tank in this case, because a replacement would be expensive. You could also try contacting the manufacturer and see if they can replace just the tank at a reasonable price.


----------



## k38 (Nov 9, 2014)

Isn't the 16 bent glass? Don't know how you'd replace a panel. . . I recently researched these tanks, and if it helps your morale, you are not alone with this problem. I think IM discontinued this and the 24 due to these problems. 

Best of luck. I'd follow the suggestion above and use it 1/2 full for a quarantine or grow-out tank, myself.

Bill


----------

